# Man On The Moon



## Foxbat (Oct 29, 2004)

I work with a couple of folk that are real conspiracy theorists (one has even claimed to have seen the shadow of an invisible UFO) and they are convinced that the Americans never landed on the Moon. I think that they did. 
Time for a poll methinks


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 29, 2004)

There is a lot of evidence that suggests otherwise, but this would have to be the most extravagant piece of propaganda ever.


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 29, 2004)

I believe they did land on the moon. Personally, I don't think they could have faked something like that. But I vote they send some more astronauts up there...just to prove they can...

I guess it's just hard for some people to believe that something that amazing happened _way back then_...hehe, sorry I couldn't resist, since it happened before I was born.


----------



## aurelio (Oct 29, 2004)

It's an amusing excercise to imagine such a conspiracy, however my father worked in Aerospace all through that era here in the States.  We toured some of the facilities where he worked (when they were not too secret).  If it was a conspiracy, they sure wasted a lot of money on some very elaborate, and fully functional "props."  It's also never been made clear to me what the reason for faking it was supposed to be.  What was supposedly gained by this "charade"?

And does this mean those li'l Mars Robots are CG animation or something too???  Hand puppets, perhaps???


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 30, 2004)

Foxbat, it sounds like those folks you work with have seen "Capricorn One" (which theorizes a faked Mars landing) once too many times.  Which is sad, because it's not that good a film.

Cute, Ericka...I am old enough to remember the first moon landing.  Watched it on tv.  No way was it faked; the pictures would have been better.  Video from that landing was awful.  And that's just the silly reason it was real.  Other reasons.

Anyway, if they faked it, why did they have a whole huge complex a few miles down the road from where I used to live where they constructed the Apollo capsules?  Why did they test all those big, loud engines on the mountain just across the valley where I lived before that?  Naw, even with the most important reason that the US went to the moon being just to do it before the USSR did it, the government would not have spent that much money.  And, how would they have kept that many people quiet?  I could go on and on.  But I'll just say it again.

The moon landings were not faked.

Besides, it was actually in the interest of the greys to let it go and and just hide the evidence of their bases there.  That way, no one suspects they're there, because we've been there and didn't find anyone there.   I'M KIDDING.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 30, 2004)

> Foxbat, it sounds like those folks you work with have seen "Capricorn One" (which theorizes a faked Mars landing) once too many times. Which is sad, because it's not that good a film.



LOL! You have no idea what I have to put up with  

I once accepted a challenge to go to a meeting that dealt with this kind of thing (plus vampire aliens and abductions). The experience was quite frightening due to the fact that these people are wandering our streets with no medication - proof that 'care in the community' doesn't work


----------



## erickad71 (Oct 30, 2004)

This actually happened on my mother's 21st birthday. I can't even imagine how completely amazing it must have been to watch something like this. I'm just a little jealous.

I was serious about sending more astronauts up there...or anywhere up there for that matter. Not just in orbit or robotic missions...I know it's very dangerous, but think of how incredible it must be!


----------



## TGirlPaula (Oct 30, 2004)

I have no doubt that the United States landed men on the moon, more than once.  As I recall there were three moon landings.

If you want to see a great movie on hoaxing please see "Wag the Dog."  It makes me believe that anything is possible.  That is one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

_US competing with the USSR to get to be the first to land on the moon had lots to do with the US getting a maned lander on the moon first but not the only reason. US had the capabilety and the plans to make a maned space craft well before the 60's but it never got off their drawing board they didn't resume the project untill the coming of sputnick, before the first USSR maned space craft just like they have so many blueprints and plans for a variety of new space craft to replace the shuttle. I watched a documentary on TV a while back that it would have cost almost as much to fake the moon landing as to actually build the rocket that took the astronauts there. As for the political part of it, well, anybody's guess. As for watching the first moon landing my dad and I both took time off work to watch it on TV  A brand new RCAVICTOR 25" collor TV I had just bought. And the greys are my cousins _


----------



## TGirlPaula (Oct 30, 2004)

A good movie about the how, when, and why for the American space exploration program is "The Right Stuff."  It traces the program from the first supersonic flight by Chuck Yeager to the end of the Mercury program.  It covers politics and the U.S./U.S.S.R. rivalry rather well.

As I recall, the late President John Kennedy pledged to have a man on the moon and back again by the end of the decade.

When I look back at the moon landing it was more of an achievement than I ever realized.  Considering the relatively crude state of computing hardware and software, the primitive microcircuitry, wiring, controls, and propulsion systems I am surprised that such a thing took place in 1969.

I had the privilege of working in defense sector in the late 1970s and as a purchasing agent I had to know my products and markets and believed that technology was on the "bleeding edge."

My computer then was a dumb terminal and the hot programming languages were ANSI COBOL 77, BASIC, and Assembler.  IBM had the 3083 series on the drawing board and we made integrated circuits in our own clean room, one at a time.

Today my home computer is a Gateway Solo notebook, vintage 1999.  40 years ago when the Eagle landed it was one Thomas Watson who asked, "Why would anyone want a computer in their home?"

Comparatively speaking, the lunar landing was done with slide rules and adding machines.  Hewlett Packard was still designing a four-function, true algebraic logic calculator.  The first one I saw was in 1971.  It was as large as a brick and belonged to NASA.

Ahhhhh, nostalgia.

Paula
Class of 1969
West Scranton High School
Scranton, PA  U.S.A.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Oct 30, 2004)

Here's a good article that tackles the claims made by the moon-landing hoax theorists: http://www.badastronomy.com/bad/tv/foxapollo.html


----------



## Rane Longfox (Oct 30, 2004)

I think they did. My dad did an interview with Buzz Aldrin and Armstrong for a kids tv program after they got back, and apparently they were really genuine people, not the type to do hoaxes like that... though I suppose that could have been an act. However, like most conspiracy theories, I find this one very unlikely.


(They may have gone to the moon, but did they come back? Dun dun duhhhhh!!!)


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 30, 2004)

It's so comforting to know that, at least, when I come home from a hard-day's-work and turn on my PC I'm spending my time with (generally) level-headed people   

I remember watching the footage as  young boy in sixty-nine. It was a magical time.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 30, 2004)

Oh, the famous Conspiracy Theory !

I pesonally believe Neil Amstrong and his team landed on the Moon in 1969. 
And I also believe the two NASA's rovers, Spirit and Opportunity are presently on Mars. 

I know, China is interested to find more about the Moon, so I won't be surprised by a new landing, this time by China Space Agency. Imagine what they can do with their technology in computers there.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

_I take my medication faithfully every day. The voices I hear are alien telepathic comunicatins _


----------



## dwndrgn (Oct 30, 2004)

Well, I didn't get to see it as I was just a few months old at the time but I believe it happened.

I've found that, in general, people who believe in such elaborate hoaxes and conspiracies have inadequacy issues.  Also I'd say that they are probably trying to cover up their own lack of intelligence and comprehension by saying that it is all bunk because they can't understand how it could be.  Sure there are some things that have happened in the world that have been covered up, hidden or just made up but for much better reasons (right or wrong) than beating the Soviet Union.

Humor these people, make them feel important and intelligent and move on.  Silly gooses.  Might as well believe that the world is flat...


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

*Culumbia Hills*


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

*Culumbia Hills near the Bottom*


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

*My pet Martian *


----------



## Alexa (Oct 30, 2004)

The awesome silence of the desert on Mars.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 30, 2004)

Also I'd say that they are probably trying to cover up their own lack of intelligence and comprehension by saying that it is all bunk because they can't understand how it could be. Sure there are some things that have happened in the world that have been covered up, hidden or just made up but for much better reasons (right or wrong) than beating the Soviet Union.

_I agree with that statement 101%_ 

There will always be debunkers trying to discredit any type of unusual occurances or phenomana's and some of these phenomana's don't have any thing to do with UFO's there are so many varying types of mysterious spacial anomelies where many are of natural origin but there are amny phenomenas that physisists are aware of but are at a loss to explain. Spacial anomelies like possible rifts in our time and space continuum. It has been speculated that the Bermuda Triangle could possibly be one of these anomelies .


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 30, 2004)

I'd like to believe that it really happened... And that when I get to go there, there will be all that cool stuff up there...


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 31, 2004)

It's not always quiet on Mars Elexia, they get some prety wicked dust storms there, winds powerfull enough to erode rock


----------



## polymorphikos (Oct 31, 2004)




----------



## The Master™ (Oct 31, 2004)

Poly, ain't that a Martian, dude??? I think things went a little off topic from The Moon to Mars...

What about life of Mars??? Ever??? What about Venus???

I've seen Dan Dare cartoons... There are primitive aliens living all over the solar system!!!! And the Mekon will get us all!!!


----------



## Alexa (Oct 31, 2004)

Master, we are ready to engage to the Moon.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 31, 2004)

_Judging by the evidence taken from orbiting satalites there was at one time an abundance of water there. There are many indications there was once large water systems flowing around the planet and collecting into many craters as well. Since there was flowing water in liquid form would also indicate to me that Mars was at one time much warmer then it is now and possibly had a denser atmospher as well, especially when Mars's volcanoes were still active. If this environment remained long enough It is very much possible that some type of primitive life form may have sprung there. But so fare there hasn't been any substantial evidence found that can be varified by the rovers samples that there are fosilized or live organisms there as of yet. I believe they will and they will find water as well and many many other awsome and unusual sights to see there _


----------



## TGirlPaula (Oct 31, 2004)

The Mekon won't bother us as long as we have Johnny Fartpants.


----------



## McMurphy (Oct 31, 2004)

*On Overdrive*

No, I don't believe that the United States landed on the moon. In fact, I believe the moon doesn't even exist.  The concept of the moon and its effects on Earth has been invented to distract the rest of the world from knowing about America's multi-decade project of building a deathstar to wipe out the population of Africa.

As punishment for getting too close to the truth in the original Star Wars trilogy, George Lucas has had his artistic eye for storytelling sucked out of his head via laser beam satellites placed in orbit by Ronald Reagan.  Reagan's "Star Wars Project" will continue to be implemented until Lucas has completely destroyed his own creation and people no longer take him seriously.  Likewise, Chevy Chase's career will continue to spiral downwards for appearing in the low-brow film, Spies Like Us, for even alluding to the whole affair.

Only then will the secret be safe.


----------



## Maryjane (Oct 31, 2004)

_Which planet from the Beatleguies constlation do you haill from?_
_Mars is mine, nobody can have it. You can have the rest of the solar system. _


----------



## Alexa (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: On Overdrive*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> No, I don't believe that the United States landed on the moon. In fact, I believe the moon doesn't even exist. The concept of the moon and its effects on Earth has been invented to distract the rest of the world from knowing about America's multi-decade project of building a deathstar to wipe out the population of Africa.


Hmm. There is an alien among us. Watch your back !


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Oct 31, 2004)

It appears that I am the only person to vote no.  I am not a conspiracy theorist but I fail to see how America had the technology to achieve this at that time.

America had a million and one reasons for wanting to create this propaganda:  

- It was the single greatest achievement by man.  The effects this would have on the American people and the perception of Americans by the rest of the world would be huge.

-Having spent a serious amount of money on those space facilities, and then failing to put a man on the moon..... I think that a fake video would be no problem for NASA to create.  

-The Cold War.

-A creation of American history, one sans cowardly bloodshed.


----------



## Alexa (Oct 31, 2004)

This wasn't the single greatest achievement by man, Lacedaemonian. 

I suppose when you say America you actually think of U.S.A. 

A fake video can be done easily, I agree. In this case, what do you think they are really doing all the scientists at N.A.S.A ? You do not need a scientist for a faking movie. Did you see SpaceShipOne achivement on 4th October ? Do you think that was a fake flight, too ?


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 1, 2004)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> -A creation of American history, one sans cowardly bloodshed.


There are many American creations that have greatly improved the world that have nothing to do with war, cowardness, or bloodshed.  The country doesn't need to fake moon walks to prove it.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Nov 1, 2004)

I can see them faking it once.  But there wasn't just Apollo 11.  There were also landings by Apollos 12, 14, 15, 16, and 17.  That's a lot of people having to lie about being somewhere they hadn't been.


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 1, 2004)

_Not to mention the astronomical amout of mony it would take to fake all those landings. I have seen some of the pics taken on sight on the moons surface, clear as a bell showing good detail of the terain. One of the things they mentioned that was supposed to be fake is that there were no stars showing in the sky in the pictures but then I have seen many pics taken by orbital satelites around the Earth, Mars etc and you can't see the stars in them either unless the camara is focused for them to show. Anyway most of what was claimed as fake was also debunked some time back. For once I like debunkers _


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 1, 2004)

Well all the yanks are standing up and being counted!   

Please name another of mans achievements that is bigger than putting a man on the moon?

America has achieved a hell of a lot in its short history.  However, they have also been involved in a hell of a lot of cowardly bloodshed throughout their short history - from the early settlers right up to 2004 Iraq.

Faking a video would be peanuts to NASA in contrast to the budget they were given.  No doubt NASA were always going to put a man on the moon, I just do not think they were ready at that time and were pressured by the government - Cold War considering.

George Bush is pumping money into NASA now with the hope of distracting the American people from his crap presidency.  Achievements such as the moon landing no doubt created a massive feeling of well-being in the American people, at a time when their very existance was under threat.  People worrying about their future tend not spend their cash, and western governments are all about us spending our hard earned cash.  

I am not certain either way, but I recognise what I feel are the obvious reasons why they may have faked the moon landing.


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 1, 2004)

Fire, democracy, the Golden Rule, the industrial revolution, radio, electricity, (although in fairness none of these were pioneered by Americans). Besides, Britain's history is nothing but stabbing, beheading and imperialism, and people think it's cool (except for those who were stabbed, beheaded, or incorporated into the Empire).

And reaching the moon is relatively simple. Once the technology was mastered, the US could have sent countless missions over and over again (and did, for a bit). Present some proof of technological shortcomings, anyway. You have motive, but lack evidence. If you were Mariska Hartigay you would not have bagged the perp. 

And I've a feeling you do this with your tongue firmly in cheek.


----------



## aurelio (Nov 1, 2004)

> Please name another of mans achievements that is bigger than putting a man on the moon?



O.K. Lace, how about the discovery of penicillin?  That utterly changed life as we know it.  And more currently, mapping the human genome?  I think that's pretty darned major.

The problem with this argument, however, is that one person's "big" achievement is another person's "yawn."


----------



## willb (Nov 1, 2004)

Computers are quite an achievement; not so much in a heroic man versus the Universe way, but I reckon they give a great benefit to many many people, and will continue to do so as their potential is more fully realised.

If I were American in the '60s scared shitless that the Commies were gonna launch missiles at me from Cuba, or from outer space I would really want to develop better technology than they had.  To this end it would seem a little silly to claim to have got to the moon and not actually do it; good propaganda it may be, but if you haven't actually got to the moon then the USSR might be developing their technology to do it and claim another victory for communism.  

Given that I think that it was an essential part of the Western psyche to beat communism surely they would have continued to pump money into the space race until they reached the moon.  And so, if you eventually get to the moon (which they did because they wanted to beat the Russians after the first man in space debacle) why bother faking a landing.

And if in 1969 they didn't get to the moon they would have continued pumping money into NASA until they did get to the moon, thus removing the need to fake a landing.


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 1, 2004)

Just a note to say don't pick me up on Edison. It won't let me edit.


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 1, 2004)

_Yes there was lots of blood spilled through out history not just the US but a many other contries as well that I won't pick out right now because I don't remember them all off hand and probaly would fill a couple of pages in this post. Yes the civil war in the US and the massacre of natives and many more destroyed with deseases brought over by Uropians. Deseases like small pox defeteria etc that these poeple had no defence or imunity to. If that weren't enough they send missionaries which did more harm then good to the natives, breaking their pride and spirit and taking away their heritage and spiitual beliefs. I think you can find brutalety and conflict among the human species everywhere on this planet in one country or another. I do not understand why there should be so much brutalety except for (iniqualeties) in diferent nations and agressions like jealousy, hate, revenge, greed, pregidism etc. I was scared shitless myself in the sixties, if one bomb would have been droped in either USSR or US you can bet it wouldn't of stopped with just the US and USSR. Nanotechnology is going to be the next best development since the moon landing, so yes computers were one of the greatest technological marvels invented and I belive the computer is about to undergo another great transformation. This transformation is called anotechnology. This will not only revolutioniss the computer industry but will also be a big step forward towards a maned Mars mission. For eg. nanotubes and the space elevator and possibly the ship that will take our first astronaut there will be constructed out of these nanotubes which are lighter then aluminum and dencer then titanium. The human race has just not matured enough yet to atain world peace. When will man be mature enough to aspire for the stars insted of getting at each others throat will come to pass some day. Canadian natives the Ojibway (One of the six nations) say that we are the star children and someday we will reunite with the grandfather stars. _

_Bon jour that's it for me _


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 1, 2004)

No doubt European nations have blood on their hands - but very little of it cowardly.  Also our history is much longer and much more diverse.  

I do not see how penicillan is a greater achievement than putting a man on the moon - from the perspective of the prehistoric caveman.  No doubt the effects of penicillan on mankind have been absolute whereas the moonlanding merely changed an emotional state.

To deny the effect of beating Russia in the space race, be it fake or not, is naive.

If Russia had landed on the moon first?  The effect to peoples confidence must have been phenomenal!


----------



## McMurphy (Nov 2, 2004)

*Americans On The Moon*

_"No doubt European nations have blood on their hands - but very little of it cowardly. Also our history is much longer and much more diverse."_


No, no, no. Britian's once tradition of raping women because it was viewed as a great way to "breed out" resistence (as done in the dealing with Ireland and Scotland) or because it was a Royal soldier's privilege (as done with American colonies) can never ever be considered brave or redeeming. American's spotty past is no worse than Britian or other countries. 

There are many, many, many examples to cite in regards to European "cowardly" acts. But where would that get any of us if we ALL had this attitude of spitting on other countries just because a group of people make it a national past time? Most likely, consistent feuding. 

I understand this is an European website, but I still don't think that daily America bashing is a very welcoming attitude. Honestly, it is done so much that it has lost all credibility. One can only cry "wolf" so many times before people stop listening. One can only cry "Americans: bad" so many times before people stop believing that it stems from a logical thought process.


----------



## polymorphikos (Nov 2, 2004)

I didn't realise we were that negative. Really, though, when it comes to foreign affairs America is a big target, so it gets a lot of attention. People like to scrutinise it because it is much like a celebrity who is supposed to be a role model and purports itself as one, but which does lots of things that a good role model shouldn't do. Much like how it was big news when Winona Rider shoplifted, but nobody would really care if, say, Cory Feldman did. I don't think we systematically sledge your country, and I apologise if you felt that way, but America does pretty-much rule the world as the only real Super Power, and if nothing else warrants scrutiny for this fact. Besides, the general consensus is that the American people are lovely at at least the same proportion as those in other nations.

And ignore Lacey (Peter?), as he is often abrasive for the hell of it.

My 2 cents.

(BTW, feel free to mock Australia if you want. We keep asylum seekers locked in camps in the desert and a Right-wing conservative holds a monoploy in the senate. We also exterminated the Tasmanian Aborigines and tried to breed the mainland ones into extinction, are known as one of the heaviest-drinking nations in the world according to official poles, have one of the worst c02 per capita emmission rates on the planet (although the researchers for this did not factor in how much industry we possess in relation to nations with greater populations), still refuse the right to homosexual marriage, are a natin of sheep-like propoganda junkies who know it's all ******** but listen to it anyway, and I could go on and on and on but won't).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Nov 2, 2004)

Peter - as an Asian, and an Indian, you will never, ever, hear me agreeing that Europeans, especially the British, have less innocent blood on their hands than anyone else. I'm sure there are many South Americans who would say the same about Spain. And so on. 

It's easy to demonise any nation that wields great power, especially when that nation has made a series of bloody errors over the past half-century. It should be as easy to remember that the USA is merely recapitulating the messy path to power of previous nations with imperialist ambitions, however expressed or defined. 

I'm able to get over seeing certain nations as 'former oppressors' and appreciate European and English culture for what it's worth. Culture really is more important than politics, and in some way, is a greater achievement than any one scientific or technological advance, since it proivides the matrix in which such steps may be taken.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 2, 2004)

I do not care about politics !  

I believe every human who is able to go beyond his limits is an achievement. Classifications are interesting, but what's the point if you cannot include all achievements in the same one. I believed for many years in the classification of the seven wonders. Imagine my surprise when I found out it was only a subjective one. 

I believe the landing on the Moon was not a fake. Here you have a link about the crew of Apollo 11, the lift off, the landing, Amstrong and Buzz on the Moon, the rock samples, the return on Earth and some videos, all from the first mission to the Moon on July 1969.

http://www.historyplace.com/unitedstates/apollo11/index.html

If all of this was only a fake, where the hell would Apollo go after the lift off ? And how about the landing ?


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 2, 2004)

_Much the same as our north Amarican natives Poly. I lived on a reservation for a time and alcoholism is predominant there to. The housing standard is not to bad, seems to be better then the US for some reason, but unemployment and poverty are cetainly evident. The good thing about natives is they stick together like a family the drunk living in a shack is not treated any diferent then the chief with the two story brick house. I don't bash any countrries there is evil in all of them but there are also good people in all coutries. the bigest problem I think is iniqualeties, bad leadership along with other negativeties and atitudes of the people in those badly run countries. I don't want to get into the politics end of it either, my knowledge of politics is limited to be sure. Of one thing I am sure of I wouldn't of wanted to be a woman living during the times before 1900 _


----------



## Silk (Nov 2, 2004)

I voted no as well, basically because I'm not sure.

There seem to be so many aguments for how it could never have been done and I don't think I've ever heard anyone properly explain how it actually was done so I remain skeptical.

I also agree with what Lacedaemonian said about the pressure from the government because of the Cold War; you can see why NASA would want to fake it.

Anyway the truth is out there somewhere and maybe one day I will be plesently supprised by the knowledge that I was wrong


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 2, 2004)

_The aledged faked landing on the moon was debunked a few years back by Analists and specialist in facked photos, they aledgedly proved that the still photoes on the surface of the moon could not have been facked and they did have rocket capabilety to go there and back even though the technical hardware was bulky and primitive in comparisson to the miniturised in some cases nearly microscopic components they use today. I will try a search to see if I can find that documetory and post it here if I do. Have a good day _


----------



## mac1 (Nov 2, 2004)

We had an interesting thread on this (and other stuff) years ago. Might be of interest to you guys. 


http://www.chronicles-network.net/forum/showthread.php?t=75


----------



## aurelio (Nov 2, 2004)

Many of us in the United States are trying very hard today to change the course that our current Executive Branch has been following in world affairs (and domestic affairs for that matter).  It looks like at least half of us!  Please remember that when you complain about the actions of the US.  We are not all responsible for the sins of our leaders.

Especially a leader that didn't even get the popular vote the first time around and was uncostitutionally "installed" by our Supreme Court.

I hope for a better tomorrow.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 2, 2004)

*Re: On Overdrive*



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> The concept of the moon and its effects on Earth has been invented to distract the rest of the world from knowing about America's multi-decade project of building a deathstar to wipe out the population of Africa.


  I agree. 



			
				McMurphy said:
			
		

> I understand this is an European website, but I still don't think that daily America bashing is a very welcoming attitude.


 As posted elsewhere, the US is not simply the world's most powerful nation, but also the most open. So it's easier to be critical. Here in Europe governments are more secretive and less important globally. So it's a case of having less to be critical of and does it really matter anyway?

 Certainly there is no "anti-US" sentiment intended for this site - I think it's simply a case that active members tend to be politically Liberal.


 As for the original question - I don't believe that Americans in any form of administration would have had the heart to fake it. Certainly not the first. Too much pride at stake - and the wrong Soviet Agent in the wrong place at the wrong time would have destroyed US credibility around the world. 

 The Soviets, on the other hand...


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 2, 2004)

As for the original question - I don't believe that Americans in any form of administration would have had the heart to fake it. Certainly not the first. Too much pride at stake - and the wrong Soviet Agent in the wrong place at the wrong time would have destroyed US credibility around the world.


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 3, 2004)

_Here is the documentry I mentioned earlier who debunked the faked moon landing scenario._

Redzero's Moonhoax - How Apollo *moon* landings really happened


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 3, 2004)

The USA have a short history, and in that short history they have warred and massacred almost every day.  The American people who I have met, especially this year whilst on holiday in the Caribbean, have all been really cool people.  I would never suggest otherwise.

Knivesout - apologies for Amritsar but we did obliterate the Thugi for you, and you didn't turn out too bad in the end.   

Lastly - I will pass comment on anything that I wish.  Freedom of speech - a right that is legally not ours but one which I take and refuse to submit.


----------



## aurelio (Nov 3, 2004)

Our election is over.  I wish I could apologize for my country, but I think there is some sort of collective insanity going on here.

I'm looking to relocate.  To the moon perhaps, so I hope we really did get there.


----------



## erickad71 (Nov 3, 2004)

I feel your pain, aurelio...I'm terribly disappointed also. Moving somewhere else does sound pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Nov 3, 2004)

Watching Kerry's concession speech - he seems to be a nice bloke.  His vice president candidate Edwards seems fairly cool too.  There trully are some stupid people in your country.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Nov 3, 2004)

I hope the moon landings happened. And unless some conspiracy theorist can go up there and prove that it didn't i'm not gonna doubt it. Pure faith i suppose. just to be able to believe that we can achive great things.


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 4, 2004)

_I know one way it could be varified go to an observatory and use their telescope and scan the area for where the stuff is they left there. Ya guys can move here with me to Barrie in Cananda  _


----------



## Maryjane (Nov 5, 2004)

_I don't know what happened to that new science thread I don't seem to be able to find it but here is some more good shots of the face on Mars_







_Note the squared off top of the forehead and the two straight sides of the face, the raised brow and nose are the most prominant features. Note the sides of the face are a perfect ninty degrees straight lines from the straight line at the top of the forhead. Note the rounded chin and the colapsed right side of the face. Remember if this was an articial artifact it would have been built more then 4,000,000 years ago or more when Mars was still wet and had a breathable atmosphere. That's allot of erosion and wear from exposure to the elements of Mars. _


----------



## TGirlPaula (Nov 5, 2004)

It is uncanny in its symmetry.


----------



## Stalker (May 24, 2005)

Ah, famous ufological legend. Following ufological logics, it there were crashes in vicinity of Socorro (1 june 1947) and Roswell (2 july 1947) and all that happened thereafter, so Greys would not have actually let Earthlings to land to the Moon. 
I, nonetheless, strongly believe in the following things:
1. Something did happen in summer 1947 in New-Mexico. And that still remains a top-top secret of USAF. *No further speculations on topic* 
2. Yuri Gagarin was the first man to make it *successfully* into cosmic space.
2. Neil Armstrong did step on the Moon's surface and said his famous words.

What lies under these events, we will probably never know.


----------

